# Ford will eat Tesla because of... Styling?



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Another stupid article on TheStreet - "*How Ford Will Eat Tesla's Lunch in the Next Two Years" *written by a self proclaimed Tesla Shorter. Nothing about the technology lead Tesla has, it's all about how Ford's F150 & Mustang style will sway buyers to the Ford brand, I guess no matter what the drivetrain is. Ugh! What hole do they get these guys out of?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

_"In other words, Tesla's valuation rests largely on its ability to make the best-looking cars, coupled with the prospect of eventually competing against the F-150, Ford's most-profitable pickup truck."_

And here I thought it was because Tesla has been the only company capable of creating a long-range electric car with a thorough fast-charging network at the price of a well-optioned Toyota Camry. Silly me.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

isn't Ford starting to beg, borrow and steal - first an investment in Rivian and now a teamup with VW. We see the huge volume of EV's both of those companies already have on the road.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That sounds a lot like Ford is throwing around money and calling in favors to get themselves some positive-for-them anti-Tesla press. Probably because it's cheaper than actually building EV's themselves.

You know what the giveaway is? Phrases as quoted above: "..._coupled with the prospect of eventually competing against the F-150, Ford's most-profitable pickup truck." _Nobody actually writes like that on purpose, unless they have a company lawyer writing the words for them.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ford? Stock ticker "F"?

I find it really difficult to take a company seriously with a stock price under $10/US. And they've been hovering in that arena for more than five years now.

Just sayin'!


----------



## jdbunda (Nov 7, 2018)

I wonder if he has Calvin peeing on a Tesla T in the back window of his F-150?


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

According to the latest Presidential debates, if someone gets elected that pushes industry into doing away with ICE vehicles those F-150's will make great lawn ornaments. #whoopsshouldhavereadthetealeaves


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

SkipperOFMO said:


> According to the latest Presidential debates, if someone gets elected that pushes industry into doing away with ICE vehicles those F-150's will make great lawn ornaments. #whoopsshouldhavereadthetealeaves


Could mount blades on them and use 'em to mow the back 40. Ride-on mower in comfort. ROMIC.


----------



## Septguy (Oct 22, 2021)

I inquired w Ford about the Lightening was told to ask the local dealer which I did. They need to get qualified by Ford to handle the new truck, expected to have lease options which I wanted.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

The F-150 Lightning will probably be an excellent work truck. Until someone other than Tesla builds out a legitimate fast charging network, don't try to take one on a trip though...


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Went back and read that article. 
https://www.thestreet.com/investing...at-tesla-stock-in-the-next-two-years-15025846
It did not age well. Sort of feel bad for the author since they really have no clue and claim to be investing accordingly.
I'd like to ask him how Ford's superior supply chain is working out for them.
I also really hope he didn't double down when he saw the Cybertruck since he thinks Tesla's success is only because its cars are better looking. :tearsofjoy:


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Rivian, looks like a great truck. Starting price at 67k. https://www.autoweek.com/news/green-cars/a37637097/rivian-charging-networks-for-owners/
https://rivian.com/r1tstill...years behind Tesla on charging stations, not far behind on much else ( lawsuits by Tesla are in the works..

*Tesla claims Rivian is stealing 'trade secrets' about its 'next-gen battery' in expanding lawsuit*
Fred Lambert
- Oct. 4th 2021 3:16 am PT

and other law suits, as you probably know...


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Rivian is definitely behind on manufacturing capacity. That is not something that should be easily ignored.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

yes, but "she who must be obeyed" said one vehicle is enough. I would get one, the ultiment truck..


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Rivian will eat Fords EV pickup. Has a snappy sound about it...


----------

